# Renard's Face hidden in a song!



## d4u (Nov 11, 2012)

Hello there all! I don't post really at all here, but I figured this may intrigue many of you since there are quite a few Renard fans here.







This was found in "I Really Do" on Broken Core by Renard. I was listening to the album in the background on Foobar2000 with the spectrogram running, and I heard something that sounded familiar to when I used to run images in the bitmap editor in FL Studio. I flashed over and that image is what I got! Super cool to me, not to mention I seem to be the first person to post this...did some google searches and didnt find anything on it. 

In case some of you don't know, a spectrogram just paints the frequencies played from a song in a graph continuously, and it looks like the outside of the picture most of the time, if it sounds like a regular song. It uses a logarithmic scale, which is how we hear sound, such as an A is 440 Hz, and the next A in the next octave up is 880 Hz, so it becomes exponential for each octave, which is why it paints logarithmically.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 11, 2012)

I don't like Renard.


----------



## d4u (Nov 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I don't like Renard.


Good for you, I didn't say the entire world likes him. Not to mention you don't have to like Renard to appreciate this, but if your brain can't comprehend that, I'm sorry


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 11, 2012)

seems like a lot of work for something very few will see.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought you were talking about about Reynard the Fox, as in the French folklore:v
Who's that other Reynard?


----------



## Ryuu (Nov 12, 2012)

Who is this person you speak of?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 12, 2012)

d4u said:


> Good for you, I didn't say the entire world likes him. Not to mention you don't have to like Renard to appreciate this, but if your brain can't comprehend that, I'm sorry



I only said I didn't like Renard, no need to get wound up.


----------



## BRN (Nov 12, 2012)

Haha, christ, that's legendary. Nice find, OP!


----------



## TreacleFox (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh wow, that's strange; OP.


----------



## WagsWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

I might not know who Renard is but that is awesome =D


----------



## Toshabi (Nov 12, 2012)

Lame.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2012)

You have to admit, even if you don't like Renard that's pretty impressive.

People seem to get so anal over this guy for some reason.


----------



## PapayaShark (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm not a super fan of his music, but that really cool :>


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 12, 2012)

It's more common than you might think (unless you actually do of course but shhh)

Aphex Twin have done this multiple times, such as this face and spiral, both on the same album I think












And there's also this lovely one by Venetian Snares






Yes, those are cat photos.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 12, 2012)

If I was a record label and I had a "hard core gangsta" I would make dicks- hundred of big veiny dicks show up in every song.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 12, 2012)

Where is the lower half of the face??


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 12, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Where is the lower half of the face??




sucking a big veiny dick DUH


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 12, 2012)

Well that might explain why the song sounds so terrible.
Y U NO scan all of them?


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 12, 2012)

Also, here's the OP's image with the height compressed by 3.






Looks better that way. The bottom might show up better with different settings on the spectrogram, but I couldn't find it on youtube to try.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 12, 2012)

People don't like Renard because his music is so intollerable it makes you wanna kill anyone near you with a dull and rusty kukri.


----------



## Ames (Nov 12, 2012)

This has been done countless times by countless other artists, most notably Venetian Snares.

How unoriginal.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 12, 2012)

LizardKing said:


>



Oh my god I would shit myself if I found that on accident.


----------



## McRoz (Nov 12, 2012)

It's become a rather sad state of affairs in electronic music when hidden spectrogram shit is now considered a "tribute" to Aphex Twin just because he was probably the first well-known guy to do it.


----------

